# Driven: The fastest woman in the world



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

On BBC2 Scotland at 8.00pm tonight.

You will need to use the Sky regional channels or rescan your Freesat box with a Scottish postcode.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Looked forward to this all week. 

Maybe I've been spoilt with TG this season and the Colin McRae documentary, but felt it just dragged on, usually quite happy to watch anything car related.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Enjoyed it on Sunday night


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Is it on iplayer?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

was a good watch:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not a bad hour of TV, but could have been a little better.

She is a really pretty girl actually. Something really sexy about a woman who can drive.

Just in case some people don't know what she looks like I will post this picture for ogling purposes only.









Still not convinced she is that good a driver. I doubt any male driver who had similar results would ever be considered for a F1 seat.

I guess her husband has a lot to do with it.

Not really sexism holding her back as she often wants people to believe.

Her accent was a bit funny. She couldn't help but talk like a German and then occasionally the Scottish twang shone through.

For comedy purposes only here is Joey Barton. Although Susie has nothing on him.

+


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr that summed it up great met her a couple of times and I have some pics when Paul and Jamie were racing with her


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Just watched this on the iplayer and really enjoyed it. I think it raised a few points though for me.

-She is obviously a talented driver - Fact
-She is an attractive blond who wants an F1 seat. in a time of financial constraints in F1 she would bring a huge amount of sponsorship and air-time to an F1 team.
-it wasn't until half way through that they revealed her husband was high up at Williams so you have to wonder if she would have got the test if it wasn't for him.
-Was it just me or did she have a really bad DTM season so why on earth get an F1 test a head of all those other drivers?
-If she can't make it in DTM (as she admitted) how will she do any better in F1.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sexism slows her down. 



Just look what Danica Patrick does over in the US. Huge interest in her, but mostly negative. 

People watching still brings exposure and money.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Sexism slows her down.
> 
> Just look what Danica Patrick does over in the US. Huge interest in her, but mostly negative.
> 
> People watching still brings exposure and money.


Yes you hit the nail on the head AMG love the exposure for the many female clients they have


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

My point is this is almost reverse sexism. She is only getting the Williams test because of her other half and the fact that she is an attractive woman. She is very talented but my point is there will be tens of drivers who are faster and unfortunately they are men. Its not sexism its fact that men do have the advantage for driving formula 1 cars.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

The accent is a simple issue. Lives in Switzerland, married to a german, working for a german team in a german touring car series. No surprise she speaks with a german twang really as she probably spends 90% of her time speaking german.

Did she deserve the test? Who knows but the way I saw it was that the test had been agreed before the season even started. Would she have got the test without her husbands help? Who knows but she is obviously talented because she got a seat in the DTM car in the first place and then spent 6 years in it quitting on her own terms. She then tested in the F1 car hitting the goal set for her by the Williams team.

As much as she is treated equally by the drivers the fact she is a woman will always be a huge draw for sponsors and publicity regardless of the fact she is just a development driver and not a proper driver. 

As someone who works within the motor racing world and actually works for a female rider I have a real appreciation of both the positive and negative side effects of being a woman in a mans world.

I wish her all the luck in the world and hope she gets that full time drive with the opportunity for championship points unfortunately I think time will work against her.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Another positive spin by the BBC.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/23383461

What they've skipt around was that she actually failed to meet her target.

She then puts a positive spin on the fact she was only nearly 0.5 second slower than an up and coming talent.

Doesn't she realise that 0.5 sec is a lot and that should be her another place down the pecking order for a F1 seat?


----------

